# Ch snakers



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Another good weekend for snakers ' Ch Safices jake the snake'. Friday he took WD, BOS,BPIB , yesterday he took WD,BOW, BOS,BPIB, over a special.We still have today to go.

Here is a picture from last months show where he got 
his first points












Here is a championship photo we took yesterday


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Fantastic pics! Congrats!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, your boy is very handsome too!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats congrats congrats! and GORGEOUS DOG!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you all, i just heard from the show, he finished the weekend with winners dog and best of opposite very good weekend for us


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations! A very beautiful young dog you have there!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!


----------

